# Solved: Ipod not charging from my laptop after initial charge



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

I bought an IPOD mini, and am having trouble charging it after my first successful charge. When I first plugged it into my laptop (IBM Thinkpad, W2000), into the USB port, it charged, and I loaded the software, and moved some music onto it, and everything worked fine. Now, anytime I plug it into the USB port on teh laptop, the charging icon flashes as if it's charging, but as soon as the menu comes up on the IPOD screen, the charging icon stops flashing. I don't think it's charging. Any help?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

i don't believe you can charge it while it's in use. if you've installed the software, plugging the ipod should bring up a "DO NOT DISCONNECT" screen and not let you get to the menu until you disconnect the item in Windows first. If you see the menu screen, then you've not installed the software correctly or the ipod service needs to be started.


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

Apparently the IPOD was charging; it just took a long time for the progress bar to creep up to where it was visible. I was thrown because my daughter says when she charges hers, the battery charging icon flashes, and mine did not do that. However, it now shows fully charged. So I think this is resolved.


----------

